# Marinating for more than 24 hours



## thenamesdave (May 24, 2011)

Hey, guys.

I recently saw a recipe for beef bourguignon that called for the meat to marinate for 48 hours... but it seems to be this would alter the texture of the meat too much to be edible.

Under what circumstances, if ever, would you marinate anything (and what?) for more than 24 hours?

Thanks!


----------



## Claire (May 24, 2011)

I probably wouldn't go that far, I think overnight is enough.  Since the marinade is probably red wine, it wouldn't be much of a problem, I don't think.  But if a marinade includes yogurt, do not chance it.  I had yogurt eat a bunch of lamb once.  Literally.  Turned it to mush.  And sugar can do the same thing.  I really think over night is plenty.


----------



## dcSaute (May 24, 2011)

sauerbraten comes to mind . . .
corned beef..

"overnight" is a fairly common direction.  bu I think it also depends on the type of marinade and it's "strength"


----------



## pacanis (May 24, 2011)

I agree with dc. I make a Pinoy Pork BBQ recipe that calls for at least 24 hours and up to 48. And the marinade's flavor really sinks in at 48. The texture of the pork seems to be unaffected, both in its raw state and cooked. And I have marinated fish a tad to long and pretty much cooked it right there in the marinade. It was tough to say the least and did not get eaten. It really depends on your marinades and meats.


----------



## bethzaring (May 24, 2011)

thenamesdave said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> I recently saw a recipe for beef bourguignon that called for the meat to marinate for 48 hours... but it seems to be this would alter the texture of the meat too much to be edible.
> 
> ...


 

When the recipe calls for it. 

 I regularly make a Korean Chevon dish, bulgogi, that calls for marinating up to 36 hours.  I have used chevon and beef tenderloin for this, and it is delicious.


----------



## u8sushi2 (May 24, 2011)

Low acidic marinades can be used for 48 hours but anything with a high acid level will cook any protein. Lemon juice, strong wines and vinegars are best when used for short marinades.


----------



## jennyema (May 24, 2011)

I sometimes marinate my Beef Bourguignonne (sp?) in red wine for 24 hours.

It all depends on the protein.


----------



## Caslon (May 25, 2011)

thenamesdave said:


> Hey, guys.
> 
> I recently saw a recipe
> 
> ...



Greek kabob on a roll sandwiches.  You marinate the beef or lamb for that sandwich (before cooking) until the meat turns white, about 24-48 hours.


----------



## u8sushi2 (May 25, 2011)

Large cuts of meat often require a long soak. I tend to use a brine instead of a marinade for anything needing more than 24 hours.


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2011)

don't forget about enzymes in marinades, both dairy and fruit. depending on the protein, if you let it go to long you'll get mush. i've marinated pork and lean beef until they had the consistency of soft liver, and not in a good way.

it still was eaten, though ( pac, i'm surprised your ridgebacks didn't get the mistakes) but then i was on a munchy bender and hot sauce cures all....


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 25, 2011)

Tom mate I can never forget about enzymes, I have nightmares every since my wife washed my bill grundies in biological washing powder and the machine did not rinse them properly, I got this rash that made my....................


----------



## buckytom (May 25, 2011)

lol, i wish i didn't read that...


----------



## pacanis (May 25, 2011)

buckytom said:


> don't forget about enzymes in marinades, both dairy and fruit. depending on the protein, if you let it go to long you'll get mush. i've marinated pork and lean beef until they had the consistency of soft liver, and not in a good way.
> 
> it still was eaten, though *( pac, i'm surprised your ridgebacks didn't get the mistakes)* but then i was on a munchy bender and hot sauce cures all....


 
I'm more careful about what I feed the poochies than myself


----------



## Claire (May 25, 2011)

One recipe I had for bulgogi (or was it kal bi) is one that actually had sugar as the first part of the marinade and it did over-tenderize to the point where the meat was mushy.  So now I just do it over night.  Since they are very thin slices of beef over night seems about right.


----------



## jennyema (May 25, 2011)

Claire said:


> One recipe I had for bulgogi (or was it kal bi) is one that actually had sugar as the first part of the marinade and it did over-tenderize to the point where the meat was mushy.  So now I just do it over night.  Since they are very thin slices of beef over night seems about right.



Kalbi (galbi) means rib in Korean and is generally short ribs on the bone.

I agree about loads of sugar in the marinade.


----------



## CraigC (May 25, 2011)

If you are using tenderloin, I wouldn't go that length of time. Sirlion would probably be fine.

Craig


----------



## Claire (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, I know the difference between kal bi and bulgogi, just can't remember which I turned to mush with too much sugar for too long.  And I can't even begin to say how many spellings I've seen for both!  Oh, now I've done it, I want both and chop chae and yaki mandoo, and there isn't a Korean restaurant within a 2 hour drive and do I really want to do all that cooking?

the other thing I ruined by marinading too long was something Indian (don't remember what; just that it was a chicken dish) and there was yogurt.  While my messed up Korean dish was still edible, the yogurt ate the chicken so much it was unrecognizable!


----------



## bethzaring (May 26, 2011)

CraigC said:


> If you are using tenderloin, I wouldn't go that length of time. Sirlion would probably be fine.
> 
> Craig


 
If you buy your red meat at a grocery, I am sure that is good advice. But tenderloin is what I have, so tenderloin is what I use. I have either ground meat, or tenderloin, in the freezer. We used to do our own butchering, and those are my preferred cuts.

The recipe I use is called Korean Style Chevon and uses a bulgogi type marinade. The recipe calls for the meat to be cut into one inch cubes. The main ingredient in the marinade is soy sauce. I usually cut up two pounds of meat and grill it up in batches. The last batch is in the marinade at least three days. This recipe can also be used for kabobs.


----------



## Zhizara (May 26, 2011)

I like to marinate beef liver in milk for about 15 minutes to tenderize.  However, I once let it go for an hour - liquid liver!


----------



## Love2cook11 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sorry to bump an old thread but thought it better than starting a new one.

I meant to make cuban pork chops last night but did not so they have been marinating in orange juice, lime juice and vinegar for nearly 24 hours.  Do you all think it is safe to cook?  I don't mind if the texture is different, just whether it is healthy.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2011)

If they've been refrigerated the whole time, they are safe.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Love2cook11 said:
			
		

> Sorry to bump an old thread but thought it better than starting a new one.
> 
> I meant to make cuban pork chops last night but did not so they have been marinating in orange juice, lime juice and vinegar for nearly 24 hours.  Do you all think it is safe to cook?  I don't mind if the texture is different, just whether it is healthy.



Should be fine if they were in the fridge.  They will probably be a bit mushy.  If they were sitting on the countertop, I don't think I would use them.


----------



## Love2cook11 (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes they've been in the fridge the whole time.  Thank you so much, i was looking around and getting mixed results online.  I don't mind a little tougher meat (it's my own fault) and I'm hoping it won't be too tough.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 10, 2011)

Love2cook11 said:
			
		

> Yes they've been in the fridge the whole time.  Thank you so much, i was looking around and getting mixed results online.  I don't mind a little tougher meat (it's my own fault) and I'm hoping it won't be too tough.



With all that acid, they probably won't be tough!


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 10, 2011)

It does sound like a tenderizing marinade.  Might be really good!


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 10, 2011)

Love2cook11 said:


> Yes they've been in the fridge the whole time.  Thank you so much, i was looking around and getting mixed results online.  I don't mind a little tougher meat (it's my own fault) and I'm hoping it won't be too tough.



Just the opposite.  With an acidic marinade like that, you will usually get a very soft, and often unpleasant texture, or maybe I should say lack of texture.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 11, 2011)

Love2cook11 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but thought it better than starting a new one.
> 
> I meant to make cuban pork chops last night but did not so they have been marinating in orange juice, lime juice and vinegar for nearly 24 hours.  Do you all think it is safe to cook?  I don't mind if the texture is different, just whether it is healthy.



Well, did you cook it?  Was the texture okay?


----------



## dcgator (Dec 13, 2011)

On this subject. I usually marinade with wine. The sulfates in wine I think act like brine but slower. A good Chardonnay dry does the trick. I do my turkey like that too over 5 days with some added citrus rubbing (kiwi).  Thoughts?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 13, 2011)

I marinade thick slices of butt pork for 6 days in evoo, lemon juice, oregano.I then grill medium rare on the bbq, it eats like rib eye.


----------



## jennyema (Dec 13, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> With all that acid, they probably won't be tough!


 
Acid toughens protein, but after a point it begins to disintegrate it.  24 hours would likely mean mushy meat.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 13, 2011)

Love2cook11 said:


> Sorry to bump an old thread but thought it better than starting a new one.
> 
> I meant to make cuban pork chops last night but did not so they have been marinating in orange juice, lime juice and vinegar for nearly 24 hours.  Do you all think it is safe to cook?  I don't mind if the texture is different, just whether it is healthy.



If it's been refrigerated there's no reason it wouldn't be safe to cook and eat.
I marinate pork in Goya's Mojo Criollo for that length of time often.


----------

